# Sit, Down, Focus...now what?



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Trying to see what to transition to . Sarge (puppy) has got sit, down working, not perfect yet and were working on focus. Start working on stay?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

lonestarag05 said:


> Trying to see what to transition to . Sarge (puppy) has got sit, down working, not perfect yet and were working on focus. Start working on stay?


How about stand? A lot of people miss this command and it comes in handy. 

For the sit and down, does the pup stay in place until you release him? 
If not you want to work on that. Otherwise you end up having to give two commands in the furture - sit and stay. 

Have fun!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

lonestarag05 said:


> Trying to see what to transition to . Sarge (puppy) has got sit, down working, not perfect yet and were working on focus. Start working on stay?


There is the thought process that you shouldn't have to teach 'Stay'. If you ask your pup to sit, it should remain at the sit till you release him. 

I did teach stay, but I don't use it anymore. I use 'wait'. Like if I'm at the door and I don't want to be bum rushed out the door - my boy must 'wait' before he goes through the door. 

If I tell my boy to sit (or down etc.) he is to remain at that command until I give him another or until I signal him that he is free. 

You can also have fun teaching the sit and down using hand signals.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Lilie said:


> There is the thought process that you shouldn't have to teach 'Stay'. If you ask your pup to sit, it should remain at the sit till you release him.
> 
> I did teach stay, but I don't use it anymore. I use 'wait'. Like if I'm at the door and I don't want to be bum rushed out the door - my boy must 'wait' before he goes through the door.
> 
> ...


What the best way to convey to the dog that you want them to "stay"? I guess im saying, the best way to convey to them what we want?

Thanks


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

lonestarag05 said:


> What the best way to convey to the dog that you want them to "stay"? I guess im saying, the best way to convey to them what we want?
> 
> Thanks


There are varied opinions on 'stay'. My trainer uses 'stay'. There are some sports that does not utilize 'stay'. So it's pretty much up to you. 

For me - I tell my dog to 'Sit'. If he gets up, I correct him and put him back into the 'Sit'. I tell him "Free Dog!" when I want to release him. 

I work with horses, and I'm gearing my dog to be able to come out to the barn with me when I'm working horses (he is 20 months). So I incorporated hand signals with my commands. "Free Dog!" is both hands up, like 'touch down'. I wanted to make sure he isn't confused with anything I might say to the horse. So 'Free Dog' had to be a grand motion.

'Sit' is finger up. 'Down' is finger down. 'Dead Dog' (gotta have a parlor trick or two) is rolling the wrist. "Stand" is flicking the wrist upwards. "Look" is pointing two fingers at my eyes. 

Hand signals make it entertaining when you have company. You can incorporate any command within a conversation to the dog and people think that your dog can understand every word you are saying.


----------



## AxelsDad (Jul 7, 2011)

After I got Axel to sit, and down. I started to do "Touch" and this will come handy for advanced "tricks". I used the back of my one hand, and I held it about 4-6 inches from his nose while he was in a sit. I said "touch" and moved my hand to his nose and just kind of bumped it, and then gave him a treat. I did this 10 or so times, and then I just held my hand there. My guy hesitated, but sure enough he stuck his nose right out and touched my hand, and then I rewarded him. I reinforced this behavior for awhile, and now I move my hand around, and he will do "Touch" no matter where my hand is. "Touch" helped me teach him how to ring bells by the door when he needs to go out to eliminate . My little nephew even gives Fist-Bumps with Axel, but Axel uses his nose. It is adorable.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd really spend WAY more time on 'engagement' training and work in teeny bits of 'obedience' with any puppy.





 




 




 




 

Playing with Prey Drive: The Key to Attitude and Enthusiasm in Performance Dogs - The Dog Athlete

Selecting the Best Toys to Motivate and Train Your Performance Dog - The Dog Athlete

Oh, and I'd work on ME learning how to use the clicker!

Here's some great info to start up with:

Clicker Training: Marking Your Dog's Successful Behavior


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My pup is 12 weeks and all we have been working on is focus/engagement. We will keep it at that for awhile (prolly for a long while... LOL) and I will throw sit, down and maybe stand in there too. I will also do some foundation heel work (muscle memory more than anything) but other than that we ain't doing much other than getting out and about and experiencing EVERYTHING!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> My pup is 12 weeks and all we have been working on is focus/engagement. We will keep it at that for awhile (prolly for a long while... LOL) and I will throw sit, down and maybe stand in there too. I will also do some foundation heel work (muscle memory more than anything) but other than that we ain't doing much other than getting out and about and experiencing EVERYTHING!


I've found elisabeth_00117's puppy plan is also one that works well for me. I'm also very into the mindset of Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching a trick <-- click that


----------

